# 5 Vegas Series A Apocalypse Ltd. Cigar Review - Beautiful to look at but no personality



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*5 Vegas Series A Apocalypse Ltd. Cigar Review - Beautiful to look at but no personality*

Hi,

Nice to meet you folks.

The 5 Vegas Apocalypse reminds me of a actress Randi Brooks in Steve Martin's film, The Man With Two Brains, a be...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Series A Apocalypse Ltd. Cigar Review - Beautiful to look at but no personality


----------

